# Here is The REAL Make Up of The 118th Senate .......The Criminal Republicans Know The Criminal Democrats Are Down One Player.



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2022)

*49 Republicans
48 Democrats
3 Independents

Kyrsten Sinema - Independent
Angus King - Independent
Bernie Sanders - Independent

The Media LIES, Mitch The China Bitch is the Real Leader of the Senate
He just capitulates the Leadership to Chuck U Schumer for MORE
laundered Money thru multitudes of Senate measures, such as the 
Ukrainian " Debt " relief that JUST went thru with the 4,400 page
2023 Defense Act.

ScumBags....All of them.*


----------



## crush (Dec 9, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> *49 Republicans
> 48 Democrats
> 3 Independents
> 
> ...


They all sold us out for $$$ & power. Pay for play ia real as the moon is full. Dem+Rhino=Same


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2022)

crush said:


> They all sold us out for $$$ & power. Pay for play ia real as the moon is full. Dem+Rhino=Same



Real as the Full Moon ?

That only happens once a month......

The DC Den of Thieves is 24/7/365 ....sickening.

The Purge, Election Year.

The Purge Has To End | The Purge: Election Year - YouTube


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Real as the Full Moon ?
> 
> That only happens once a month......
> 
> ...


You dont get my satire. Carry on and correct me all you want and call me crazy as much as you want. The moon was full where Im staying when I wrote my post. We have reporters now dying on set. This is SADS 100%


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

crush said:


> You dont get my satire. Carry on and correct me all you want and call me crazy as much as you want. The moon was full where Im staying when I wrote my post. *We have reporters now dying on set*. This is SADS 100%


Never called You Crazy.

Now, what's this " *We have reporters now dying on set* "....!

Post a source/link ........


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Never called You Crazy.
> 
> Now, what's this " *We have reporters now dying on set* "....!
> 
> Post a source/link ........











						Second World Cup journalist 'died suddenly' after Grant Wahl passes away: report
					

Khalid al-Misslam, a Qatari, was a photojournalist for Al Kass TV reportedly "died suddenly" when he was covering the World Cup just hours after Grant Wahl died.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Never called You Crazy.
> 
> Now, what's this " *We have reporters now dying on set* "....!
> 
> Post a source/link ........


Mike Leach is in serious trouble as well now. This is not looking good and I feel much pain for those who are dying or about to die. I'm no fan of Coach Leach but I'm sad he's going through what he's going through so he could continue being a coach. Reports say he had a massive heart attack and some reports are saying, "It's a personal health issue" and none of our business.  I remember when Herman Cain died and EOTL made fun and he and the media blamed his death 100% on Covid 19. The fact is he had stage 4 cancer.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

crush said:


> Second World Cup journalist 'died suddenly' after Grant Wahl passes away: report
> 
> 
> Khalid al-Misslam, a Qatari, was a photojournalist for Al Kass TV reportedly "died suddenly" when he was covering the World Cup just hours after Grant Wahl died.
> ...



Ouch....didn't see that !

Clot shot strikes again ?


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Ouch....didn't see that !
> 
> Clot shot strikes again ?


Dr. Jill Biden just said, "The most important thing you can do to prepare for the Holidays is to get your updated Covid vaccine."


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

@NorCalDad hey dad, are you still all in with the jabs + boosters? You bragged on here how amazing they are and you will take them if Doc says so. I'm just curious what your thoughts are today. I wait in anticipation your response. God Bless you sir and I 100% praying for you and your family.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

crush said:


> Dr. Jill Biden just said, "The most important thing you can do to prepare for the Holidays is to get your updated Covid vaccine."


The most " Important " thing the grifter Jill Biden could do is admit to
the Fraud she and her husband perpetrated on " We the People " before she
meets her maker. For the TRUTH will be told one way or another.

Imelda Marcos will be small time compared to Jill Biden when history is read.


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> The most " Important " thing the grifter Jill Biden could do is admit to
> the Fraud she and her husband perpetrated on " We the People " before she
> meets her maker. For the TRUTH will be told one way or another.
> 
> Imelda Marcos will be small time compared to Jill Biden when history is read.


She was Joe's baby sitter before Joes first wife died in a car accident. Something is not right with this family.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

crush said:


> She was Joe's baby sitter before Joes first wife died in a car accident. Something is not right with this family.
> 
> View attachment 15196


Yes she was....Filthy, Filthy, Filthy....

Read up on what was REALLY going on....Rotten to the core.

Then read how he treated Robert Bork and others he didn't like.
Yet he praised Senator KKK Robert Byrd. Disgusting.

*Joe Biden Was Behind The Robert Bork Nomination Smear. 
Law: A quarter of a century ago, a good and great man was 
slandered to maintain liberal judicial power. 
It was Vice President Joe Biden, who as a senator, led the 
injustices committed against Judge Robert Bork.*


----------

